# 2.8 MAF sensor readings



## 2ks (Jun 27, 2009)

Anyone with a Bentley out there who can tell me what my MAF is supposed to be reading in the parameters section of VAG? I can see the parameters at idle (bank 1, 2) etc. Just not sure what they are supposed to be. I suspect i have a bad MAF *AGAIN*, just bought a new one in July. Hitachi sensor in an OEM duct. Same as the one i took off the car, but not sure if the one i removed was original or not. Bought car used and had bad MAF on it. Shifted like crap. Will try cleaning this one, cause same problems are starting again. When braking feel the tranny "catch up" and thunk (best i can describe it)


----------



## 2ks (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: 2.8 MAF sensor readings (2ks)*

Update: Hooked up car to VAG, seems all the parameters are in the green (I assume if they are green they are within limits), I am still new to VAG-COM. MAF readings are 3.50 g/s. Do the Bentley books show what it is normal? Anyone??
Still shifting a little weird, hangs for a split second when shifting from 3 to 4. Shifts at say (1800 rpm) and hangs at 1600 then drops to next gear say 1000 rpm or so. Thought it was MAF causing this, no fault codes on TCM or anywhere other than a misfire caused by a bad plug. (fixed)


----------



## 2ks (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: 2.8 MAF sensor readings (2ks)*

Anyone with a bentley? 02 passat 2.8L 30V. 5spd tippy.


----------

